# New to catering



## growing n grace (Mar 6, 2008)

HI I am new to catering and would like to know how I get around not having a refrigerated truck for catering. The health dept. wants to know that info in order for me to get my license. I am also wondering if anyone knows of a commercial kitchen for rent in the Baltimore County area of Maryland. Any suggestions on how to transport food with out the truck?


----------



## laura612 (Mar 5, 2008)

What type of cold food do you plan on transporting shape-wise?

We usually use Cambros.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ditto on the cambros.


----------



## growing n grace (Mar 6, 2008)

What about hot food as well?


----------



## laura612 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes... just keep them seperated. LOL

The Cambro box works as in insulator for either hot or cold food.


----------



## growing n grace (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw that...Thanks. I guess I should have waited to ask that question. :lol:


----------

